# Ride EX or SPI



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Depends on your riding style and budget. I bought the EX because they were cheap at the time and I really needed an upgrade. If you can afford the SPi I would go with it instead. EX is more freeride, SPi is slightly (very slightly) more geared towards park.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Cheers for that, what would you say about the Rome 390, mixed views on whether they are better than the SPI. They cost a little more but is it worth it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd get the 390s if you can get them for a decent price.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

what would make a binding "better" to you? more comfy? more durable? lighter? cheaper? if we are given more parameters we might be able to help. if not all you will get is subjective opinion which won't really help much


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Money is not the problem...
I have K2 Cinch CTL's, and I hate them.... Not very responsive, chunky, and very heavy... What I'm looking for is a binding that will be good for general riding, but also feels ok in freestyle.. I just want a binding that is going to respond easily, the K2's are a great idea but a few years off being the right design! 

Responsive
Light
Good for Freeride (A little freestyle/Park, and general down hill riding)
Comfort - I have Beurton Moto boots, this will have an effect on the fit.....
Ajustability

I'm torn between the 390's and SPI's now.....

Just looking for what other people think who have the bindings, and if their is anywhere with good reviews on them... Their is a £20 difference in the UK for the new 09 models, with the 390's being a little more expensive......

Cheers all.....


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> EX is more freeride, SPi is slightly (very slightly) more geared towards park.


I would have thought it was the other way around


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Bones said:


> I would have thought it was the other way around


No, I'm right on this one. The EX is part of their foundation collection, which means "basic" or beginner collection, strictly for freeride since most people don't start in the park. The SPi is part of the ATV collection, which means it's designed for a blended ride with freeride and park in mind.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

livelyjay said:


> No, I'm right on this one. The EX is part of their foundation collection, which means "basic" or beginner collection, strictly for freeride since most people don't start in the park. The SPi is part of the ATV collection, which means it's designed for a blended ride with freeride and park in mind.


I have the SPI's, but have never ridden the EX. I freeride almost exclusively. I find the SPI's are fairly stiff and they have nice long highbacks; qualities that I like for carving, but I would have thought would make them less desireable for park.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the RX, which are just below the SPi on the money scale. They are stiff, but they are forgiving enough to be a good all mountain binding. If you spend more time carving than in the park, go with the SPi. If you spend more time in the park than carving, go with the Rome 390s.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Difficult one then, as I am looking to get more into Freestyle at the moment, but its indoor in Manchester England mainly. Going abroad will be more freeride on the mountains with a little Park Life..... So I would say indoor jumps rails etc etc and outdoor more freeride, with a little park.... So maybe the SPI's are best, as long as they work well indoor jumps rails and a little park then that's fine... It's just that I have been riding K2 CTL's for the last year, and I'm becoming less happy with them, as I progress... I would say I'm a Beginner-Intermediate at the momwnt...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Then I would definitely stay away from the EX. The EX is the most basic binding Ride offers. I'd go with the 390s if I were you, but if you can get the SPi for cheaper, then go for it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

def go with the SPIs.


----------

